

A better approach to the art of software  - hajrice
http://emilhajric.com/a-better-approach-to-the-art-of-software

======
tjpick
Something along the lines of usage centered design?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage-centered_design>

------
a-priori
Don't forget the last step: refine and repeat.

